# How Many Passes?



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I was snaking a drain today and ran into some roots. I just couldnt get this thing cleared and i was only in about 15 feet in a 4" line. I fianlly got it after my 10th pass. Im only using a ridgid k-400 with 1/2 cable and i probaly shouldnt of even attempted to snake it with this machine but it has been good to me so far.:thumbup: and I dont do many drain cleaning calls.

Anyway long story short i was just curious about how many passes do you guys normally make to make sure the drain is clear.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Cameras help here.If one wants a line spotless it comes out and is charged to the job.

Without it the proper head is used at the problem area until it feels it's at it's best.Every job is different.

You may want to get a more efficient machine if your going to be getting more drain calls.Maybe even a jetter.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Like DH said, it's hard to ck without a camera. If you looked at it now, there is prolly a nice little hole through the roots.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It helps if you use the right machine too:thumbsup: K-400 and roots don't go together:no:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

get a 11/16 with quad blades if it goes through it's clean.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Get a bigger machine, with more torque. I pass through until I don't pull back roots. Never would I use my K-400 to clear a 4 inch line. 

For main lines I have a K-1500. Might be out of you budget but you could get something bigger that would help.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Indie said:


> Get a bigger machine, with more torque. I pass through until I don't pull back roots. Never would I use my K-400 to clear a 4 inch line.
> 
> For main lines I have a K-1500. Might be out of you budget but you could get something bigger that would help.


Since i have been getting more calls for drain cleaning I have been looking into a Ridgid k-750 with 100 ft of 5/8 cable because i do mainly 3 and 4 inch drain lines, I know its not as good as a  k-7500 but Its in my budget and its got to be better than my k-400.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr Plumber said:


> Since i have been getting more calls for drain cleaning I have been looking into a Ridgid k-750 with 100 ft of 5/8 cable because i do mainly 3 and 4 inch drain lines, I know its not as good as a  k-7500 but Its in my budget and its got to be better than my k-400.


Get the best machine for your budget. I am considering a drum machine as an alternative to the rigors of the k-1500. Problem I face is so many lines are over 100' to the main and not feasible to install clean outs.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Indie said:


> Get the best machine for your budget. I am considering a drum machine as an alternative to the rigors of the k-1500. Problem I face is so many lines are over 100' to the main and not feasible to install clean outs.


 
Consider a helper. I love standing there, while mine wrassles with the cables. :yes:

You are doing your customers a great service by using that 1500. Stick with it, and charge accordingly. Point it out if you meet resistance. "Mrs Soandso, I use the best machine available. Not some toy"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> I was snaking a drain today and ran into some roots. I just couldnt get this thing cleared and i was only in about 15 feet in a 4" line. I fianlly got it after my 10th pass. Im only using a ridgid k-400 with 1/2 cable and i probaly shouldnt of even attempted to snake it with this machine but it has been good to me so far.:thumbup: and I dont do many drain cleaning calls.
> 
> Anyway long story short i was just curious about how many passes do you guys normally make to make sure the drain is clear.


 




What auger head did you use? That makes a world of difference. You need the right bit for the conditions on that particular job.

I'll send a small retriever head down the line to find out what I'm up against. That's my information auger head. Then if it's roots, you need to send a different auger head down the drain line to cut and clear out the roots.

If you just poke a hole in the stoppage and see the water go down, it'll probably back up in a day or two.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll send a small retriever head down the line to find out what I'm up against. That's my information auger head. Then if it's roots, you need to send a different auger head down the drain line to cut and clear out .


Great tip I will definitely be using it
thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I stick the biggest blades I can fit in the pipe and try to clean it in a single pass..

Most of the time it works.

If I have problems getting through then I'll downsize to get through and work back up to the larger blades...

Time is money... Why waste it?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Time is money... Why waste it?


Uh... Because he's T&M.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> Uh... Because he's T&M.


Oh that's right... I'm on Flat Rate/Commission....
I couldn't think of a reason why not to do the best possible job as fast as possible...:laughing:


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

If its a main sewer I always go in with a spear head first if I find roots I'll go up to a cutter. I always tell my guys not to start with a big cutter that's how you lose or break a cable. And take your time rushing will only end up with a stuck cable broken cable or a customer pissed if it backs up because you rushed. I always follow with my camera after. You don't have to charge alot for a cam and if the line is broke bam new sewer sale lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Joseph clegg said:


> If its a main sewer I always go in with a spear head first if I find roots I'll go up to a cutter.* I always tell my guys not to start with a big cutter that's how you lose or break a cable.* And take your time rushing will only end up with a stuck cable broken cable or a customer pissed if it backs up because you rushed. I always follow with my camera after. You don't have to charge alot for a cam and if the line is broke bam new sewer sale lol


I'll tell that to the 2 year old cable on my K-7500 that averages 2 mains a day...:laughing:

Still no intro Joe?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I stick the biggest blades I can fit in the pipe and try to clean it in a single pass..
> 
> Most of the time it works.
> 
> ...


Me too. Go big. I try and tear the shoot out of it the first time then if it is not to hard I hit it again to be sure. Sometimes the root intrusion is so bad that even the 1500 takes several passes. People here are terrible with knowing they have a problem but waiting.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Sometimes the root intrusion is so bad that even the 1500 takes several passes. People here are terrible with knowing they have a problem but waiting.


I don't know if it is the people necessarily....
In some of the worst roots I've cut out the customer has usually mentioned that they have had their drain cabled frequently, but they have never seen the drain cleaner use a blade that big before...

I'm thinking the tough ones are where a handihack has been punching a 2 or 3" hole in a 4 or, 6" pipe for years and the root has just gotten very very tough from all the trims....

I've touch base with a few of them for re-treatment with Root-X and they have been amazed that they haven't stopped up yet...

Of course there is always the other ones where you know you are sticking the blade on an offset joint and they need a line repair...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

One pass working the cable back and forth at every little spot that I feel.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Always to passes, big offsets, or small offsets depending if its s 3 inch stack c/o. Always double blades, we also give 6 month guarantee. Unless single blade is all we can get through. If its broke, will we don't in stall main lines so no worries about me tring to upsell or scam you.... tv is half price if I clean the line and you want it looked at. Not a bad deal. That's the rooter way here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jason1 said:


> Always to passes, big offsets, or small offsets depending if its s 3 inch stack c/o. Always double blades, we also give 6 month guarantee. Unless single blade is all we can get through. If its broke, will we don't in stall main lines so no worries about me tring to upsell or scam you.... tv is half price if I clean the line and you want it looked at. Not a bad deal. That's the rooter way here.


 




Does your outfit only do drain cleaning? Just curious.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never make just one pass. I always send in the spear head first, then move up to a root saw or C cutter, then send in the camera to see what we have done, then follow up with one more finish cut with the 4x6 expanding cutter head(if it will fit), if not I send in the biggest root saw or cutter head I can. 

I'm T&M, unless the customer is a tight wad, then they get one pass:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> I've never make just one pass. I always send in the spear head first, then move up to a root saw or C cutter, then send in the camera to see what we have done, then follow up with one more finish cut with the 4x6 expanding cutter head(if it will fit), if not I send in the biggest root saw or cutter head I can.
> 
> I'm T&M, unless the customer is a tight wad, then they get one pass:laughing:


Ever get that customer that says "Okay, you're done,stop the time, let me write you a check now.." and you're in the basement with 150 feet of cable out with two reels?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not really. You can usually feel people out and know if they are wanting to get it cleaned right or just wanting to it get it flowing. The ones that just want to get it flowing don't get a camera inspection. And as long as there was a outside clean out I will usually snake it out twice and charge them the minimum.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

No, we have 3 plumbers, and 2 apprentises.... which I am one of... I started working at roto rooter in 1993. back then it was just drains and sewers.... I quit, moved to Fl. was a new construction plumber there for 4 years. moved back home to learn that Roto Rooter are now plumbers too. So I signed up, after I got my job back. we don't do NEW construction, but we will install a bathroom in the basement if you want one.


----------

